# Supersonic >>>>>>>>>>>>



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is my second entry in the Cartridge Casing contest(Its a teachers pen, black on the nose, red on the tail).  I built this sucker with nine cartridges>> 2- 223's, 4-308's, 2-9mm's, and a 22 long rifle. I have gone supersonic.  Hope U like it >>>  :cat:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 11, 2009)

You have got to be the MOST creative penmaker in the WHOLE WORLD! I wish i had 1/10th of your skill and ability!


My Favorite Airplane is the ole SR71 Blackbird, so this pen to me, is the BEES KNEES


----------



## altaciii (Jul 11, 2009)

What is it with you guys?  Where do you come up with these ideas?
Great looking pen!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 11, 2009)

now you're just being ridiculous :biggrin:!  unbelievable.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 11, 2009)

yes...it's going crazy around here!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 11, 2009)

unreal .. I'm turning in my lathe


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW!​Is there a way to Limit Jim and Steven's post in SOYP? They are both just to damn talented for us mere mortals to be compared to!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 11, 2009)

Here are a few more pictures of the birth of the SST, a wing in the milling machine, one of the body jigged up for welding and the finished jet


----------



## John M (Jul 11, 2009)

That is just crazy!! Crazy awesome!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 11, 2009)

Jim, I said limit not post more of your awesome work:wink:. You damn artist just don't listen from that high pedestal you stand on.





greeneyedblackcat said:


> Here are a few more pictures of the birth of the SST


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 11, 2009)

the rest of us make pens, some may consider art
you make art, some would consider pens

I have become affraid to open your post.  I just dont see me getting anywhere near your skill level.  Give me something to aim for tho.


----------



## edman2 (Jul 11, 2009)

Psshht...I could do that...














If I wanted to.  I just don't want to right now.:wink:


----------



## penmanship (Jul 11, 2009)

Holy Sh*t!!  

that just blows me away!!


----------



## Grizz (Jul 11, 2009)

I know this is a 'Pen' site so it doesn't matter.  But I'm curious, was there any turning involved?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 11, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I know this is a 'Pen' site so it doesn't matter.  But I'm curious, was there any turning involved?


Yup, every single one of those bullets was turned on a lathe, all the tubing was also cut and squared on the lathe, not to mention the internals  and mechanisms. I have many hours of lathe and mill work in this pen. Here is a picture of the guts, there's more to this pen than meets the eye, it is a teachers pen, black on the front and red on the back, the front and the rear are also reversible/intrechangable.


----------



## el_d (Jul 11, 2009)

that isFEEKIN AWESOME


----------



## tim self (Jul 11, 2009)

All I can say is "we are not worthy, we are not worthy!"


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 11, 2009)

Another awesome pen. Beautiful work.


----------



## shull (Jul 11, 2009)

one word comes to mind...STUNNING


----------



## RAdams (Jul 11, 2009)

After thinking about it, i have come to a simple conclusion..


There are "Penturners"


there are "Penmakers"

There is the "Pen makers Guild" where the best of the best gather...






Then there is you.


----------



## arjudy (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------



## btboone (Jul 11, 2009)

Very cool.  What type of welding is that?


----------



## bkersten (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like the space shuttle is next - or is that pushing the limit.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 11, 2009)

Holy Cow!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 11, 2009)

btboone said:


> Very cool.  What type of welding is that?



96% Tin-4% silver solder, gonna try the brass colored silver solder next, but the 96/4 is real strong and reliable.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 11, 2009)

bkersten said:


> Looks like the space shuttle is next - or is that pushing the limit.



NO LIMITS, just time constraints :cat:


----------



## Grizz (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, we've have got to come with an "Impossible Pen" for him to attempt.

Any ideas?


----------



## markgum (Jul 12, 2009)

:befuddled: HOLY (^$$%*()_ that is one awesome piece of work. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CSue (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice!  You really "took off" with that idea.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments, kinda makes me want to go out to the shop and build another crazy pen. :cat::airplane::airplane::airplane:


----------



## artme (Jul 12, 2009)

A true flight of fantasy!! Fabulous work.


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 12, 2009)

ok
how about a desk set. 
Space Shuttle Canadarm Robotic Arm would be 2 pens.
If you lift up the tail fin the ink well or ink bottle is hidden.

or

Standing on the launch pad and the liquid booster and 2 solid boosters as a 3 peice set.

just ideas:biggrin:


----------



## broitblat (Jul 12, 2009)

Jim,

I always open your posts with a mix of anticipation and trepidation, but it's always rewarding 

  -Barry


----------



## jyreene (Jul 13, 2009)

I...you...how...show off!


----------



## VisExp (Jul 13, 2009)

Now that's a "one of a kind" pen.  Awesome work Tomcat.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 13, 2009)

Jim,
Wow.  That is very cool.  I think you should relax and just make a few kit pens.  Just kidding, keep that saw sharp.


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 13, 2009)

that is fantastic


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 13, 2009)

You inspire a lot of people on this site to reach beyond their abilities.  Thanks for sharing your talent with us.  This pen, like all of your work, is awesome.  I always look forward to the, "competition" between you and Skiprat.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 13, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> You inspire a lot of people on this site to reach beyond their abilities.



Oh, Mike ..  ALL of my pens are beyond my abilities.. :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Jul 13, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> You inspire a lot of people on this site to reach beyond their abilities.  Thanks for sharing your talent with us.  This pen, like all of your work, is awesome.  I always look forward to the, "competition" between you and Skiprat.



There is no competition. :wink:  Like many others here, we are just a little 'different'. Not better, just different:biggrin:

Now go and crank up the replies on my post cos he's beating me!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 13, 2009)

skiprat said:


> There is no competition. :wink:  Like many others here, we are just a little 'different'. Not better, just different:biggrin:
> 
> Now go and crank up the replies on my post cos he's beating me!!!:biggrin::biggrin:



Yeah, what Skippy said :biggrin:


----------

